# Post your internet speeds



## Chaotix (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/







It used to be faster speed before tho and what's your speed?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

It's usually faster but whatever.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 31, 2014)

'Slower than 61% of us.' 
Sweet.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't get a grade ; a ; (It's probably bad tho)


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Yui Z (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine looks really bad compared to everyone else's.

My internet works fine for me, and it's fast enough. Eh, it loads things pretty quick anyway.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Zanessa (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't live in Secaucus though ;A;

Tried again with NYC.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 31, 2014)

hahahaha.


----------



## Kindra (Jul 31, 2014)

whimpers


----------



## kassie (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know what any of it means but I'm guessing by the grade that it's not very good. ^^;


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

This looks really bad, but my computer is actually pretty fast imo. And I'm super impatient, so idek. ;o; Lol


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> This looks really bad, but my computer is actually pretty fast imo. And I'm super impatient, so idek. ;o; Lol



.... How? How do you live with that? I'd tear my hair out. Good god.


----------



## Sinfonia (Jul 31, 2014)

WonderK said:


> .... How? How do you live with that? I'd tear my hair out. Good god.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 31, 2014)

LOL RIP Philippine servers.

And it's true when I say that I'm using the fastest Internet provider available in my country.


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 31, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> I don't know what any of it means but I'm guessing by the grade that it's not very good. ^^;



Your Download speed is ok but your ping is terrible.lol


----------



## kassie (Jul 31, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> Your Download speed is ok but your ping is terrible.lol



Lol, what's ping anyway?


----------



## Sinfonia (Jul 31, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> Lol, what's ping anyway?



AFAIK the time it takes to send/receive information to/from a server. 
The lower, the better!


----------



## hanashi (Jul 31, 2014)

ayy


----------



## easpa (Jul 31, 2014)

irish broadband is incredible


----------



## Brackets (Jul 31, 2014)

edit: woah my download is mental


----------



## Horus (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 31, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> Your Download speed is ok but your ping is terrible.lol



LOL you are complaining about 30 ping? HAHAHAHAH.





Yeah. That is TWC for you. We used to get ~25mbs down and ~1.5 mbs up. Also, anything above 25 ping was very very uncommon, my PC usually returned 15-18ish ping. This is using that same PC, almost 2 years later. It isn't a problem with the PC either, the ping is the same on my iPad, except both download and upload speeds are slower, at around 8.5 mbps down, and .3 mbps up. Plus, when we first got our internet, we were charged like 42$ a month and now we are charged 63$ a month.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

Took forever for the page to load lol


----------



## Holla (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh my :/ This is the best that I can get where I live. I live like 2mins out of town and they don't run high speed out this far. It's in town only. :/


----------



## Hyasynth (Jul 31, 2014)

Every TWC customer in the city recently got a significant speed bump. My speeds were 15/1 before.
Suddenly $35 a month is actually a good deal.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

:/


----------



## CR33P (Jul 31, 2014)

is this slow


----------



## Wish (Jul 31, 2014)

Rip dps


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 31, 2014)

WHAT THE F.  
Why does every body have such fast effin internet except for me?  I'm paying more than every body combined, it's not fair.


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 31, 2014)

Very slow.It used to be even slower though...


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 31, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> Every TWC customer in the city recently got a significant speed bump. My speeds were 15/1 before.
> Suddenly $35 a month is actually a good deal.



WHAT THE HECK!?!?!!

I have the 15/1 (standard) internet package and pay 63$ a month... It said on their site that our package costs 34.99$ a month and the lowest we ever paid was 42$ or so. They said the first cost would only last a year though, and it says that as well on the site for 34.99$ a month package. This is ridiculous, TWC is screwed up! You seriously are getting the speeds of the "Ultimate" internet package from TWC for half the cost, meanwhile I am getting the speeds of the standard package with astronomical ping (fluctuates from 60-350 ping) for double the price.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## KermitTea (Jul 31, 2014)

Well then. It seems pretty fast though D:


----------



## f11 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 31, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> WHAT THE HECK!?!?!!
> 
> I have the 15/1 (standard) internet package and pay 63$ a month... It said on their site that our package costs 34.99$ a month and the lowest we ever paid was 42$ or so. They said the first cost would only last a year though, and it says that as well on the site for 34.99$ a month package. This is ridiculous, TWC is screwed up! You seriously are getting the speeds of the "Ultimate" internet package from TWC for half the cost, meanwhile I am getting the speeds of the standard package with astronomical ping (fluctuates from 60-350 ping) for double the price.



YEEAH I promised them my first born child, and most of all of my paychecks for the next 45 years of my life and my internet honks donkey.  I hate them I hate them I HATE THEM.


----------



## Darumy (Jul 31, 2014)

ahhhahhhah. I miss my old internet.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 31, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> YEEAH I promised them my first born child, and most of all of my paychecks for the next 45 years of my life and my internet honks donkey.  I hate them I hate them I HATE THEM.


Comcast? Or just general American company ****ery?

I have a friend in Illinois who has a bunch of problems with his provider, yet it's the only one available in his area. It's the kind of thing I don't experience because when one company screws up I can just switch to a better one.

That's also why I'm currently king in this thread.


----------



## Nage (Jul 31, 2014)

is this right


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## rockthemike13 (Aug 1, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Comcast? Or just general American company ****ery?



Time Warner Cable.

But yeah, probably American in general.  See, my problem is, TWC is ALL there is out here.  So they can stick it to whoever and however they want.  It's such a crying shame.  They promise me fiber cabled internet supertude, with 30 mb down and 3 mb up.

Most of the time I'm getting like 10 down and .5 up.  

Not to mention it took me like 4 months of not having internet or cable to finally get them to come here.  That's their stupid plot.  Starve me, then feed my junk. 

You.... you and your fancy free market competition.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

ehh...it's ok I guess.


----------



## Geoni (Aug 1, 2014)

I failed the test.


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 1, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> You seriously are getting the speeds of the "Ultimate" internet package from TWC


Not anymore lololol (scroll down a bit)

If it makes you feel any better, my mom only went to the nearest TWC like 2 months ago to drop our cable package and said she wanted standard internet only, and the lady signed her onto the $35 plan (which is normally an online-only deal) without any trouble. I think our price is supposed to increase next year as well, but usually when that happens we just go whine to TWC and they'll put us on another promo plan.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 1, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Time Warner Cable.
> 
> But yeah, probably American in general.  See, my problem is, TWC is ALL there is out here.  So they can stick it to whoever and however they want.  It's such a crying shame.  They promise me fiber cabled internet supertude, with 30 mb down and 3 mb up.
> 
> ...


The fact that American companies can do that shows how broken the system is. Then again, if you look at the size of the US and the size of European countries, it kind of starts making sense.

Again using my Illinois friend as an example, he was wondering why I use public transport to get everywhere rather than a car. I'm 25 and don't even have a driver's license. It wasn't until I showed him that my _entire country_ fits into Illinois _three times over_ that he understood.

And while I don't necessarily agree with it, I can imagine that companies in the US would have trouble with getting the same kind of service everywhere. It's images like this one that make it a bit clearer. But even then I say those companies should get off their ass and start working on providing actual service for people. The way they treat consumers is just terrible, and it's because they don't have any competition that they know they can get away with it. If something goes wrong here companies will grovel at your feet because they know you can end your subscription and go to another company that does provide good service.

I feel for you, man.



Dad said:


> I failed the test.


These jokes aren't funny, Dad.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Aug 1, 2014)

this is my job's internet


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 1, 2014)

lawl to say this is faster than 74% has to be a lie. verizon sucked us into a contract and our internet barely works...


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 1, 2014)

Wish that there were better internet plans in Canada that didn't have bandwidth caps or weren't so expensive. At least the plan I'm on doesn't have a cap.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 1, 2014)

i'm very stupid and idk what ping means


----------



## unravel (Aug 1, 2014)

Why is your net good? When I play games it's ok tho


----------



## Farobi (Aug 1, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Why is your net good? When I play games it's ok tho



D+ LOL xD


----------



## vanielle (Aug 1, 2014)

snail made of salted molasses 

but actually



WOW F- ? it's really good on everything but my computer


----------



## unravel (Aug 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> D+ LOL xD



Whatever, I never like PH net servers anyway.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Zanessa (Aug 1, 2014)

vanielle said:


> snail made of salted molasses
> 
> but actually
> 
> ...



OMG
I can't breathe that's so bad. 
I didn't think I'd see an F- or even an F. 
I'm not laughing at you.


----------



## vanielle (Aug 1, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> OMG
> I can't breathe that's so bad.
> I didn't think I'd see an F- or even an F.
> I'm not laughing at you.



honestly I think I'm just generally awful with internet speeds, I've always had slow internet regardless of anything, my little brother has his dsi, 3ds, tablet, and 2 ipods always downloading (especially today) so that probably made it 100x worse


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 1, 2014)

Tried it again.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 1, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> Not anymore lololol (scroll down a bit)
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, my mom only went to the nearest TWC like 2 months ago to drop our cable package and said she wanted standard internet only, and the lady signed her onto the $35 plan (which is normally an online-only deal) without any trouble. I think our price is supposed to increase next year as well, but usually when that happens we just go whine to TWC and they'll put us on another promo plan.



I'm sorry, what do you mean by "not anymore"? I read the article, so are you meaning "not anymore" by those speeds aren't ultimate anymore because everyone will be getting a boost? I'm sorry lol I'm tired xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

My internet has super fast speed! Woooo!


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 1, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> OMG
> I can't breathe that's so bad.
> I didn't think I'd see an F- or even an F.
> I'm not laughing at you.


Actually, looking at the grades now, I have no idea how it even works. My grade was A- at 84.61 DL/22.13 UL/12 MS, which is the best one in the thread. Yet others have grade As. Makes no sense.

Just a general comment on that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> My internet has super fast speed! Woooo!


Prove it?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't feel like proving it. It's fast to me. That's all that matters.


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 1, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


>



Dat Ping :O

And I used think having a Ping of 30+ was bad until I saw yours.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 2, 2014)

honestly i have no idea what any of this means


----------



## Miaa (Aug 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 2, 2014)

Microsoft paint will crash this poor thing if I dare take it off the cooling pad for even five minutes.


----------



## Lassy (Aug 2, 2014)

Not bad. I am at my relative's home, and I am pretty far from the internet router.
I find this internet slow though owo
I guess my home internet must be A +++ xD mine is so quick at home, got to check when I get back :3


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2014)

LOL. Welcome to the Scottish countryside!


----------



## Titi (Aug 2, 2014)

Good 'nuf.


----------



## Lauren (Aug 2, 2014)

crying at everyones speeds


----------



## Titi (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll explode all of your scores if I measure the speed at my office.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 2, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/920938913

Lanzarote speed rip


----------



## Reese (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Lassy (Aug 2, 2014)

Tina said:


> LOL. Welcome to the Scottish countryside!


Wait Sheffield is in Scotland? I always thought it was northern England OwO
How can you live with such poor internet? I'd die xD


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Wait Sheffield is in Scotland? I always thought it was northern England OwO
> How can you live with such poor internet? I'd die xD



It is in England. 

It wasn't this bad until a month or so ago. Something in the area is currently being upgraded to be compatible with BT Infinity, so internet speeds have been slower and occasionally the net just dies for a few minutes at a time while they're working on it. Once it's done it should be faster! Although that doesn't matter much to me because I'm moving to the city next month. That area is already compatible.


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

vanielle said:


>


pfft F- hahahaha

I had those speeds once as well, eons ago when I made good on my threats to TWC and switched to Verizon. Worst move I ever could have made, my internet was constantly out and my upload speeds never once hit the promised 3 Mb/s. Needless to say, I went crawling back to TWC once my year was up.


----------



## Lauren (Aug 2, 2014)

Tina I cannot handle your ping


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 2, 2014)

Hahahaha


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 2, 2014)

Hahaha, how funny.
Although, there has been some pretty bad line problems around, since we've had to mess around with it. usually my laptop loads pretty fast though. I'm also about an hour away from the nearest server, so it can be pretty slow usually for 5 minutes or so.


----------



## RayOfHope (Aug 2, 2014)

*weeps*


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 2, 2014)

Lauren said:


> crying at everyones speeds



How the heck?






I think I have the highest upload out of everyone who's posted so far.

As you can see this is pretty much the best available in Canada.

The grade is the part that truly matters, and I got an A+ so I rekt everyone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miaa said:


> ​



Oh darn you beat me.


----------



## Lauren (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol ash my speeds are great, I know people with higher speeds than I, I do have the highest currently on this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus mines a- so bite me, not too far behind


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 2, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I do have the highest currently on this thread. Plus mines a- so bite me, not too far behind








I beat you with an A. 

Took my speedtest again today.


----------



## f11 (Aug 2, 2014)

^You live in San Jose too?!?!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 2, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> Dat Ping :O
> 
> And I used think having a Ping of 30+ was bad until I saw yours.



Yeah, that was just a time of it being bad for a couple of hours, except it seems like it is below average all the time now, I have to play with the quality in YouTube all the time, being able to watch a 720p video all the way through with no buffering is very very rare for me. Now it is 66 ping (average for me), 15.01mbps down, .99mbps up. This is just about as average as it gets for me, except right now it takes like at least 5-7 seconds to load one page which is odd, usually it takes less than 2-3 seconds, and the speeds aren't any different, according to the tests.


----------



## epona (Aug 3, 2014)

mind you i am in the kitchen which has had shoddy internet since we got it extended
but yeah my internet isn't amazing but it's fast enough for me so


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Aug 3, 2014)

I probably have the slowest on this thread 
Can't upload pics from my phone so I'll just write them down.
Ping: 565 ms
Download: 335.1 Kb/s (yes, that's right Kb)
Upload: 48.2 Kb/s


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 3, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> *weeps*



 Can feel your pain. My speed has been going up and down lately.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 3, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I probably have the slowest on this thread
> Can't upload pics from my phone so I'll just write them down.
> Ping: 565 ms
> Download: 335.1 Kb/s (yes, that's right Kb)
> Upload: 48.2 Kb/s


Dang. That is so bad that you should sue your ISP if they are even asking a dime out of you for that.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 4, 2014)

yeeeeep


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Aug 4, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Dang. That is so bad that you should sue your ISP if they are even asking a dime out of you for that.



Yup, internet here is so slow and expensive 10 Mb/s (100 mbps) max would cost approximately 400-500 USD a month.


----------



## bocho (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Improv (Aug 4, 2014)

Titi said:


> Good 'nuf.



actually mine is basically the same as this


----------



## Trundle (Aug 4, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> How the heck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ashton GOML


----------



## Farobi (Aug 8, 2014)

Meet my school's internet.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Isabella (Aug 8, 2014)

this is painful to use. and this is just when others are not using, when someone else is on it, it goes down to F, slower than 90% of the us lmaoo

weird how some of you with comcast get a+ speeds though?


----------



## Horus (Aug 11, 2014)

Horus said:


>








New modem + router, wowz


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## azukitan (Sep 4, 2014)

Chaotix said:


>



Oooh, I'm jelly.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not posting the image but

grade f/slower than 94% of us


sounds about right

and **** apartment wifi


----------



## Danielle (Sep 4, 2014)

also i don't have verizon fios??
i have verizon cable internet or smth.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 4, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Only a year ago I had 3 Mb/s download on Verizon DSL.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 4, 2014)

i used to have a download speed of like 1.23 once upon a time. it was horrible. *never again.*

how the heck do people have speeds 100+ wtf O__O


----------



## cinny (Sep 4, 2014)

Chaotix said:


>



_soo jealous wtf
I always hear complaints about comcast though, but it seems way better than what I have._


----------



## Debra (Sep 4, 2014)

Last year, I had less than 1Mb/s download speed for over a month. 


Spoiler: I am not kidding. Click to view.


----------



## DesertSunflower (Sep 4, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## matt (Sep 4, 2014)

12.7GB/second


----------



## Farobi (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 6, 2014)

Time to show everyone my horrible internet.





D-...yep...*shrinks to the size of a flea*

Slower than *79%* of us. 
*79%*


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Chaotix (Nov 17, 2014)

My speed keeps getting faster lol


----------



## Minene (Nov 17, 2014)

Not gonna post but I got an F...rip


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2014)

Took it once again.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 17, 2014)

...


----------



## Aradai (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoiler: had to do it from iPad because my computer won't show me smh


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

ok


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Is this bad? My laptop is the worst thing ever, so I'm guessing it is.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> View attachment 74951
> Is this bad? My laptop is the worst thing ever, so I'm guessing it is.



That is _terrible_.


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> View attachment 74951
> Is this bad? My laptop is the worst thing ever, so I'm guessing it is.



your download speed ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

about how long does it take you to download a picture?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for telling me guys. I've only had it for 1 year, and it's already that, not to mention all the other stuff it does... D:


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm loving the speed now. Comcast was sticking it to me for almost 2 years by making me pay for 105Mbps, but only giving me a modem that could handle 30Mbps MAXIMUM. They didn't even tell me that's what I was paying for. I thought 30Mbps was the maximum you could get. I was fuming >.< I threatened to sue the **** out of them. They gave me a refund and came to fix the issue. Got a new modem and they also fixed some signal issues.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 17, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> your download speed ugh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> about how long does it take you to download a picture?


Not that long, actually. clicking 'Insert Image' takes forever to show up, but the picture shows up quickly after that.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 17, 2014)

Atm Nil. Only one internet provider in my area and they want $100 a month for 40G. When I lived at my old house I had 155G for $80 a month. O_O


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm laughing/crying at how bad my internet is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> View attachment 74951
> Is this bad? My laptop is the worst thing ever, so I'm guessing it is.



I take everything back. Yours is much worse than mine. _I'm so sorry_.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> View attachment 74951
> Is this bad? My laptop is the worst thing ever, so I'm guessing it is.



lmao..ew.. i would never want to have that kind of internet.. sorry hope it becomes better


----------



## cielyca (Nov 18, 2014)

Pretty decent in my country but so slow in comparison to yours :|


----------



## f11 (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/1038794501 
Reg phone internet

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/1038795992
Att 4g LTE


----------



## Radda (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Trundle (Nov 18, 2014)

Step aside, kiddos. 



I'm super far away from my router and I still have faster Internet than most. My speeds by my router are 80/30


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

IM THANKFUL 4 WHAT I HAVE, _TRUNDLE._

B- IS NOT BAD.


----------



## Justin (Nov 25, 2014)

Gandalf said:
			
		

> I cried



Cross-posting for Gandalf.

Finally revenge from Australian internet.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 25, 2014)

I was interested by the Internet of my uni. It is so **** here, like TBT only works/loads 1/5 of the time, the quality of videos is terrible etc. FaceTime always stops or whatever, like every 5 minutes.

Guess what I've got:





Impossible. The Internet is so bad. I think this is inaccurate because even McDonald's Internet is 100000 times better. In France I have like A, but it is soooooo much better. Meh.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 25, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Step aside, kiddos.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super far away from my router and I still have faster Internet than most. My speeds by my router are 80/30



i think ur literally technologically ********


----------



## Geneve (Nov 25, 2014)

I remembered it being a bit faster, but oh well.


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah buddy


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 26, 2014)

don't really know.
yup my internet is really slow!


----------



## Mairen (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Syd (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## lolipopfishsticks (Nov 26, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this is good or bad? C: not sure how to read this.


----------



## Caius (Nov 26, 2014)

It took ten minutes to get to the website. Actually today it's blazing fast. Usually it's around .25 DL. 







I logged into the website to check my previous speeds. Crying.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 2, 2014)

why i never clutch on them restocks


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Blaah so ick.


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2014)

Not bad.


I took it again:


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 2, 2014)

Download is usually better


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Luxanna (Dec 3, 2014)

What the F-- I cant even rite now, it was 5 before O__________O
I cant tell is comcast is trolling me or i'm just really stupid and reading this wrong. LOL
Edit: is this some kidn of comcast gift for christmas I cant even i'm so.. I'm to happy the gods have blessed me


----------

